# goodbye...



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

when i left for thanksgiving i had to leave them in someone elses care. something bad always happens but i wasnt as worried this time...i told my friend that one betta might not make it because he was sick and i wouldnt be there to take care of him. i never expected 2 to die...

BLUE: you were my first betta. im sorry i kept you in a unheated unfiltered bowl, but i did research and moved you to a heated but not filtered 2.5 gallon, then you were moved into a divided heated, filtered, ten gallon. 

when we left on a trip, i left you in my brothers care. when i came home you had bad fin-rot. i tried to help you but you kept getting worse. i didnt get many pictures of you but here is one.











VENILLA ICE: i didnt have you for long before i had to leave for thanksgiving. but i still had fallen in love with you. i told my friend you wernt eating because you were new and i told her to make sure you saw the food! when she called i was so suprised you had died. its a good thing i took so many pictures.










i will miss you guys so much but know you are swimming under the rainbow bridge... S.I.P my little fish...


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

They are both beautiful, sorry that they died


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Thank you. They will be missed....;(


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

S.I.P., little fishies. :-(


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about your fish.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Thank you. I believe venilla died from hunger...the poor boy.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Oh vanilla was pretty. I'm so sorry. SIP


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Aw, I'm sorry. :c


----------

